# Vorteil von DV-Karten zu normalen Firewire-Karten



## moth (1. Juli 2003)

Moin!

habe vor mir demnächst ne dv-cam zu kaufen und mein rechner hat noch keinen firewire-anschluss. deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wo der unterschied zwischen den arschteuren dv-schnittkarten und normalen firewire-karten liegt! gut, bei den dv-karten ist meist auch gute software dabei...

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einfach einen link geben oder so wo ich das gescheit nachlesen kann! danke!


MFG moth


----------



## goela (1. Juli 2003)

Arschteure DV-Schnittkarten haben zusätzlich Hardwareunterstützung drinne, was das Ganze teuer macht!

Wenn Du nicht gerade Geld mit Videoschnitt verdienen willst, würde ich auf eine einfache und günstige Firewire-Karte zurückgreifen!


----------



## moth (1. Juli 2003)

ne hab eigentlich nur vor nen bissl videos zu schnibbeln so von allem was man halt gerade filmt... aber geld werde ich damit nicht verdienen können 

danke für deine antwort!


----------

